# DIBP/DIAC and Vetassess deducting years - criteria



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi!

I really really need help from you guys, please advise me

there is a gap of more than 3 years between my bachelors and masters degree i was still working during my masters. let me explain in detail
- joined job after bachelors. after 3.5 years i took admission in masters (but was still working along while taking masters classes)
- all of this adds to more than 6 years of experience (in the same organization)

but I am worried that assessment authority will only count experience before masters or after it. is that the case?

Here in Pakistan both masters and bachelors take 4 years to complete (2 years for each) 

My job is most relevant to HR Adviser/Recruitment Consultant but the DIBP website states
"This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)."

I am not sure whether a 2 years Bachelor degree is equal to Bachelor degree by Australian standard.

So what should I do if Masters equals to Australian bachelors then this means that over three years of my experience that was before and during my masters studies will be of no use. Can any of you good people please clarify what should I do. I want to claim points for all 6 years can I go ahead and apply for assessment or will they not count my years during/before masters?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

anyone please answer suppose if Vetassess assessed 5 years of your job experience does DIBP deduct years from it too? if yes why what is the purpose of assessment authority then. Some occupations experience that require Bachelors are considered by Vetassess even if the experience was pre bachelors so Vetassess count those years as skilled too.

So the question is does DIBP has other criteria? if aseessment authority has already assessed the candidate then why would DIBP deduct years (of course I am talking about fully backed with proof employment).


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi,

How are you saying DIAC will reduce the experience which is considered by assessment authority?

What if it goes unnoticed and things are favorable to you, if they go as per the assessment authority.
In that case, you wont any issue right?

I'm not very familiar with your query, but I pray that your problems resolve ASAP.

Senior members please advice


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

its a scenario. I have been reading a lot of stuff here. The thing is as per my knowledge (which is of a newbie thus opened this thread for advice) DIBP has different assessment criteria but if they still deduct years after assessment authority has positively assessed a candidates experience then I dont see the point of assessment authority. Just trying to understand here if DIBP really does that then whats their criteria of assessment?


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

to further clarify vetassess accepts some occupations experience as skilled even if the candidate dont meet the general bachelors degree requirement. but DIBP may refuse to accept it as skilled because general requirement is bachelors degree. problem arises when you have enough points to apply for 189 you apply with 60/65 points and if DIBP doesnt accept those years before bachelors as skilled your points will decrease which is a solid reason to get your visa refused.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

expats please respond.


----------



## najeeb124 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,
I have 3.5 years post qualification experience as an agricultural Scientist but Vetassess positively assessed only 2.5 years experience, although, on Vetassess report my original working experience is mentioned.
My question is can I still claim 5 points for this experience or not?
I am in an urgent need of these information and any help will be highly appreciated.
Najeeb


----------



## Harjinderrania (Mar 2, 2016)

najeeb124 said:


> Hi,
> I have 3.5 years post qualification experience as an agricultural Scientist but Vetassess positively assessed only 2.5 years experience, although, on Vetassess report my original working experience is mentioned.
> My question is can I still claim 5 points for this experience or not?
> I am in an urgent need of these information and any help will be highly appreciated.
> Najeeb


I have the same problem just like you i got only 2 years positive assessment from vetassess out of 3 years .but i have more than 3 years experience . Can you tell me that i should go for EOI and SS with this assessment. Does DIBP have different criteria so that they can grant 5 points toward my experience


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have the same problem just like you i got only 2 years positive assessment from vetassess out of 3 years .but i have more than 3 years experience . Can you tell me that i should go for EOI and state sponsorship with this assessment. Does DIBP have different criteria so that they can grant 5 points toward my experience


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> I have the same problem just like you i got only 2 years positive assessment from vetassess out of 3 years .but i have more than 3 years experience . Can you tell me that i should go for EOI and state sponsorship with this assessment. Does DIBP have different criteria so that they can grant 5 points toward my experience


Bro Dibp will refer to vetassess assessment and will only consider experience after you were deemed skilled (date stated by vetassess).


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Bro Dibp will refer to vetassess assessment and will only consider experience after you were deemed skilled (date stated by vetassess).


But dont you think its unfair... this way how can somebody attain the required points for their experience??Any way out??


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> But dont you think its unfair... this way how can somebody attain the required points for their experience??Any way out??


Assessment authorities have set criteria, they deduct years to deem you as skilled. There is no way out except if you had more experience related to the occupation and go for a reassessment to add that experience.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Assessment authorities have set criteria, they deduct years to deem you as skilled. There is no way out except if you had more experience related to the occupation and go for a reassessment to add that experience.


now while filling forms for state nomination and EOI should i mention only 2 years of experience instead of 3???


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> now while filling forms for state nomination and EOI should i mention only 2 years of experience instead of 3???


Yes and in EOI split your experience, the period that is not positively assessed by vetassess, select non relevant for that and for the period vetassess positively assessed select relevant. In anyother place yes you only have to put those two years only.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Yes and in EOI split your experience, the period that is not positively assessed by vetassess, select non relevant for that and for the period vetassess positively assessed select relevant. In anyother place yes you only have to put those two years only.


ooops 1 more thing. when i have to attach the documents , my reference letter/experience letter shows 3 years of experience..?? contradiction here or i wont need it to upload later???


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> ooops 1 more thing. when i have to attach the documents , my reference letter/experience letter shows 3 years of experience..?? contradiction here or i wont need it to upload later???


it does not matter even if it says 10 years of experience. You will need to upload experience letter after applying for visa. Its not a contradiction.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> it does not matter even if it says 10 years of experience. You will need to upload experience letter after applying for visa. Its not a contradiction.


i claimed from 2013 to 2016..what assessing authority told me is given below.
Employment assessed : from august 2014 to august 2016 (2 years) as it meet the minimum criteria for this occupation.
then in Points test advise
Date deemed skilled for point test advise: august 2014
number of years assessed positively : 2 years
The following claims have not been included in above calculations
from 2013 to 2014 as the employment was used to calculate the qualifing period required to meet the skill level of nominated occupation.
Now please guide me again whether i can claim for 5 points for relevant experience???
Thanks again


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> i claimed from 2013 to 2016..what assessing authority told me is given below.
> Employment assessed : from august 2014 to august 2016 (2 years) as it meet the minimum criteria for this occupation.
> then in Points test advise
> Date deemed skilled for point test advise: august 2014
> ...


Bro your employment only after august 2014 is going to be used for points so since its less than 3 years so no you can not claim 5 points.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Bro your employment only after august 2014 is going to be used for points so since its less than 3 years so no you can not claim 5 points.


hi,
ok i still meet the threshold of 60 points without claiming the points of experience...but on Jan 26 i ll turn 33 so will lose 5 more points i.e will fall to 55 points. now the question sir is in these 2 months would i be able to get the outcome for state sponsorship. moreover, for the sake of argument lets say i lodge my visa application 15th Jan...would my age be considered 32 i.e the date when application is lodged rather than the process completed?? bcz i heard the visa process might take alot of time


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

*hiii*

hi,
ok i still meet the threshold of 60 points without claiming the points of experience...but on Jan 26 i ll turn 33 so will lose 5 more points i.e will fall to 55 points. now the question sir is in these 2 months would i be able to get the outcome for state sponsorship. moreover, for the sake of argument lets say i lodge my visa application 15th Jan...would my age be considered 32 i.e the date when application is lodged rather than the process completed?? bcz i heard the visa process might take alot of time[


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

kami617 said:


> hi,
> ok i still meet the threshold of 60 points without claiming the points of experience...but on Jan 26 i ll turn 33 so will lose 5 more points i.e will fall to 55 points. now the question sir is in these 2 months would i be able to get the outcome for state sponsorship. moreover, for the sake of argument lets say i lodge my visa application 15th Jan...would my age be considered 32 i.e the date when application is lodged rather than the process completed?? bcz i heard the visa process might take alot of time[


It varies from state to state some take more time some dont. If you get Invitation and apply before 26 Jan your age points will not decrease no matter how much time visa processing takes but if you are not invited till Jan 26, you will loose points for age.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> It varies from state to state some take more time some dont. If you get Invitation and apply before 26 Jan your age points will not decrease no matter how much time visa processing takes but if you are not invited till Jan 26, you will loose points for age.


1 more confusion...do i have to apply for state nomination (Victoria) first, get the nomination email and then lodge Expression of interest or both can be done simultaneously??


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Make EOI then apply for state sponsorship. You must also read everything that is available as guidelines online to apply for nomination and EOI etc.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

Kindly read the highlighted part and guide me which 1 to do first ....state nomination application or EOI
How to apply for Victorian nomination
There are five steps to be considered for Victorian state nomination. Meeting the minimum eligibility requirements is the first step, and does not guarantee an offer of nomination.

1. Check the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian nomination

Refer to the Minimum eligibility requirements section.

2. Prepare your documents

When you lodge your online application, you must provide:

a detailed resume or CV
Victorian nomination declaration
a skills assessment
English language test results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable).
You may be requested to provide additional documents if your application proceeds in the selection process. These documents can include:

trade qualification/certificates
education transcripts
evidence of licensing.
If these documents are requested, you will be given reasonable time to provide them.

You can submit scanned copies of these documents as part of your online nomination application. We do not require hard copies of any documents. Alternatively, you can email these documents to [email protected].

3.Lodge your nomination application

You can lodge your application for Victorian nomination online and submit your supporting documents through our online application system.

If you experience technical difficulties, email [email protected]

Fees and charges

There is no application fee for Victorian nomination.

Family members and dependants

Include any dependants in the online nomination application that you intend to include on your visa application.

4. Confirm acceptance of state nomination offer

SkillSelect

SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the Department of Immigration and Border Protection's SkillSelect website to find out more information.

Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.

If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.

5. Lodge your visa application

When you lodge your visa application with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP), notify the Victorian Government.

DIBP is responsible for issuing and administering all Australian visas. Contact DIBP directly or visit the DIBP website for information about lodging your visa application, visa requirements, obligations and processing times.

6. Notify us of your visa outcome

As part of your visa nomination commitment, you must notify us of your visa outcome by emailing: [email protected]


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

do as I said. If you dont want to create EOI first its your choice but state sponsorship will require you to submit your EOI reference number at some point.


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

can i apply for state nomination and submit EOI for 190visa and 489visa both at a time. is there any drawback in doing so?


----------



## kami617 (Sep 7, 2016)

FrozenAh said:


> Yes and in EOI split your experience, the period that is not positively assessed by vetassess, select non relevant for that and for the period vetassess positively assessed select relevant. In anyother place yes you only have to put those two years only.



Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority. now please should i split my experience in EOI as related and non related??? or only mention positively assessed one??


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Im new to this forumn, I planned to migrate australia .From my friends i get to know that i need to assess my education and work experience. But im not sure will they deduct my points in work experience.

Kindly if any one aware of my scenario please shed your light,really it will help me.

I have done B.Tech IT 2006 and started work as Graphic designer 2006 to till date. How many years will vetasses will deduct .please help me to understand.

Thanks,


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

kami617 said:


> can i apply for state nomination and submit EOI for 190visa and 489visa both at a time. is there any drawback in doing so?


You can submit EOI for both 489 and 190 at the same time. I did it too, but in my case, I submit two EOIs for each subclass. In the end, I got invited for both subclasses.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Im new to this forumn, I planned to migrate australia .From my friends i get to know that i need to assess my education and work experience. But im not sure will they deduct my points in work experience.
> 
> ...


1 or 2 years - looks like maybe 2 years deduction as your qualification may not be considered as highly relevant to your Nominated Occupation


----------

